

Ask HN: Which universities provide the best environment for startups? - newsisan

Obviously, Stanford will be at the top.<p>But then what would you have?<p>MIT? Berkeley? Princeton? CMU? Cornell? Caltech? UIUC? UCSB? UCSD? UT Austin? U Michigan? UCLA? USC?<p>As an Australian, the process of choosing which to apply to is much more difficult because I can't ask my classmates/counsellors these questions!
======
achompas
NYU is a great school to start a startup right now. This month alone we have:

> Fred Wilson speaking on campus about biotech startups,

> NYU Startup Week, with discussions on raising investment, working at a
> startup, etc,

> and a hackathon sponsored by hackNY[0], a fellowship for students interested
> in founding or working at a startup.

NYU is also 10 minutes away from General Assembly[1], possibly the largest
tech co-working space in Manhattan.

[0] <http://hackny.org/a/>

[1] <http://www.generalassemb.ly/>

_Disclaimer: I'm a grad student at NYU, and I actually chose this program over
others because of the startup environment in New York._

------
onlawschool
I think that the University of Chicago is cultivating a great startup culture
at Booth.

The Polsky Center for Entrepreneurship has some amazing resources:
<http://www.chicagobooth.edu/entrepreneurship/>

The Booth School of Business has at least 6 Nobel Laureates as professors:
<http://www.chicagobooth.edu/>

The New Venture Challenge (<http://research.chicagobooth.edu/nvc/>) has
launched companies like <http://grubhub.com>, <http://benchprep.com>,
<http://bu.mp>, <http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/>,
<http://www.prepme.com/>, etc.

------
ahsanhilal
UIUC - University of Illinois at Urbana Champaign. Though I may be biased
since it is my alma mater. They have the Technology Entrepreneurship Center,
as well as a great Research Park. Most of the startups are more big data
focused, or come straight out of R&D projects. They also have the National
Center for Supercomputing Applications located there; so all in all great
technical resources at your behest. How you utilize them is a completely
different part of the equation. Inevitably, startups are more dependent on the
founders and their zeal than anything else.

------
hansy
Georgia Tech is a great entrepreneurial hub in the South. I would highly
recommend looking them up and also checking out their affiliate program, ATDC:
<http://atdc.org/>

I know they run incubator-like programs specifically for undergraduates, so
that's pretty cool.

I live in Atlanta right now, so feel free to contact me if you're curious
about anything. Also, I graduated from the University of Michigan a few months
back, so I know a bit about their tech/entrepreneurial culture as well.

------
steventruong
MIT has some partnership programs with Stanford and also host an
entrepreneurship competition now where the winner can win money as well. See
here: <http://mit100k.org/>

There's also this: <http://www.vlab.org/>

As a disclaimer, I'm not associated with MIT and never attended or even been
on their campus so I can't say much other than the above. I come from the
Stanford side of things. Although I did attend some VLAB events.

------
oniTony
Does it have to be in U.S.? UWaterloo (Canada) has dedicated student residence
as a startup incubator <http://velocity.uwaterloo.ca/>

------
abbasmehdi
I know caltech is trying to be but isn't. It's way more academic.

